# Renault leaf spring broken



## schemedog (Feb 19, 2010)

Broke our offside leaf spring today on our way home from the Scottish Borders. The r/o/s shock has also gone. The van is an Adria Izola, on a Renault Master vehicle, 2009. I noted the manufacturers numbers stamped on the leaf spring, but am aware that Renault Master, and Vauxhall Movano share parts.
The shock absorber is a Renault part, marked "X70 Camp Car", so I expect it to be a part designed solely for mobile homes.
Has anyone else had a similar problem and can share advice. I somehow know that tomorrow will be tied up on the computer, searching, searching, searching.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Vauxhall Movano is a rebadged Renault Master, we had one when they first came out in 1999.

The Trafic and Vivaro, the Opel version, plus the Nissan Primastar are all assembled in Luton.

The rear single-leaf spring will be a special order for the motorhome version of the chassis, but armed with the VIN number any good Renault dealer that handles the vans should be able to get one within 48 hours.

We have found Renault spares to be good in general, but it does depend on the dealer.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.jones-springs.co.uk/

Never used them but these guys are close to my old house... May be of use...


----------



## schemedog (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the info. Contacted Renault UK as suggested and they were able to confirm parts needed right away. £230 for the spring and £90 for the shock absorber. Still at least I have the shirt on my back. Thanks again


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That's not too bad at all, glad to hear you're sorted, at least with the parts.

Peter


----------

